# Cookie Custard



## Alex



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm sure INW Biscuit can be subbed for FA Cookie. I know they are different, but can be subbed at the end of the day.

Valley Vapour is getting Flavorah, so I am sure we will soon have FLV Milk and Honey.

So, we just need CAP Sugar Cookie. Which pops up all the time in "big name DIY'ers" recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

The DIY or DIE recipes are great. 

Loads of Redditor folks also swear by his Funfetti and others... so I'm sure this will be great.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm sure INW Biscuit can be subbed for FA Cookie. I know they are different, but can be subbed at the end of the day.
> 
> Valley Vapour is getting Flavorah, so I am sure we will soon have FLV Milk and Honey.
> 
> So, we just need CAP Sugar Cookie. Which pops up all the time in "big name DIY'ers" recipes.


I have cap suger cookie and its yummy but you caint use more than 3% otherwise it gets very sweet!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Paulie said:


> I have
> 
> cap suger cookie and its yummy but you caint use more than 3% otherwise it gets very sweet!



You didn't buy it locally did you?


----------



## Paulie

r0gue z0mbie said:


> You didn't buy it locally did you?



I did i got some from Kieran and im sure if you ask he will be able to help out man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm sure INW Biscuit can be subbed for FA Cookie. I know they are different, but can be subbed at the end of the day.
> 
> Valley Vapour is getting Flavorah, so I am sure we will soon have FLV Milk and Honey.
> 
> So, we just need CAP Sugar Cookie. Which pops up all the time in "big name DIY'ers" recipes.



Cookie and biscuit are really different. 
Subbing might lead to something interesting but it'll be quite different. 
Cookie is also loaded with acetyl pyrazine which is often not what you want in a recipe that calls for biscuit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Cookie and biscuit are really different.
> Subbing might lead to something interesting but it'll be quite different.
> Cookie is also loaded with acetyl pyrazine which is often not what you want in a recipe that calls for biscuit.


Fine Debbie... downer, I won't make this recipe then  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## method1

Haha not trying to be a downer - just my experience of subbing cookie for biscuit. They really are nothing alike in a lot of ways. 

Obviously we all sub stuff we don't have, and I'd done the cookie biscuit shuffle many times. When I finally got biscuit it was a real a-ha moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Haha not trying to be a downer - just my experience of subbing cookie for biscuit. They really are nothing alike in a lot of ways.
> 
> Obviously we all sub stuff we don't have, and I'd done the cookie biscuit shuffle many times. When I finally got biscuit it was a real a-ha moment.


Ya no that makes sense.

I should know better. In my earlier days I subbed a lot, and the results were often bad.

If the molecules are very different, then it won't be "close".

Im more interested in Funfetti anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

Funfetti is yum


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> Cookie and biscuit are really different.
> Subbing might lead to something interesting but it'll be quite different.
> Cookie is also loaded with acetyl pyrazine which is often not what you want in a recipe that calls for biscuit.




Not if you have the suger cookie v2


----------



## method1

Paulie said:


> Not if you have the suger cookie v2



Not sure what you mean?

FA cookie is what I'm talking about, not the CAP sugar cookie. And acetyl pyrazine, the "fritos" smelling stuff, not Acetyl Propionyl.


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> Not sure what you mean?
> 
> FA cookie is what I'm talking about, not the CAP sugar cookie. And acetyl pyrazine, the "fritos" smelling stuff, not Acetyl Propionyl.



No im saying Capella released a v2 also


----------



## 4RML

I got to get me some of your take on life you all sound like your rocking IT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

4RML said:


> I got to get me some of your take on life you all sound like your rocking IT!


DIY Is the bomb~ If you love cooking mixing cocktails or even just love flavour its for you then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## method1

Paulie said:


> No im saying Capella released a v2 also



I know but I still don't understand 

I was talking about subbing INW biscuit for FA cookie.


----------



## Paulie

method1 said:


> I know but I still don't understand



LOl maby i should have said btw or fyi or hey cookie v2 is out hahaha


----------



## rogue zombie

And another reason we need CAP Sugar Cookie:

Fried Ice Cream

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

r0gue z0mbie said:


> And another reason we need CAP Sugar Cookie:
> 
> Fried Ice Cream




This one is interesting but I find the FLV crunch cereal a bit "funky" - it's a weird taste that doesn't quite agree with me.


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> This one is interesting but I find the FLV crunch cereal a bit "funky" - it's a weird taste that doesn't quite agree with me.


Oh really. Hell, for a fried ice-cream, I'd be willing to try.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

I've mixed up his Boardwalk. Just steeping it... but it too sounds great.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

Boardwalk is a winner, one of my faves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

method1 said:


> Boardwalk is a winner, one of my faves.


Good to hear

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------

